# schwimmteich



## Chrizzl (27. Apr. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
kommenden Freitag (29.04.) geht es los, der Bagger kommt. Ich habe jedoch noch einige Fragen...

Rumpfdaten:

Teichgröße ca. 40000 Liter
Regenerationsbereich1 5,5x1,25x0,2 m (L/B/T)
Regenerationsbereich2 6x1,25x0,7 m (L/B/T)
Schwimmbereich 8x3x1,5 m (L/B/T)
Aquaforte Trommelfilter SK830
Spülpumpe Aquaforte M80
Biokammer 1&2  Eigenbau aus Graef  Regentonnen (200L) mit __ Hel-X gefüllt
Pumpe (primär für Skimmer und Bodenablauf) Aquaforte DM15000LV (12 Volt)
Pumpe (sekundär für Wasserfall) Aquaforte DM6500LV (12 Volt)
PVC Folie Polygard 1,5mm (abgedeckt mit Rheinkiesel 8-16)
Vlies Polygard 500 gr (über und unter der Folie)
Folienflansch RTF (DN110)
Bodenablauf RTF SB165 (DN110)
Skimmer Sibo 200 (DN110)
Valterra Zugschieber
viele Steine

Die Verrohrung wird komplett aus KG Rohren erfolgen. Verklebt werden diese mit Innotec am Muffenende
an die RTF Folienflansche. Sollten die Rohre noch anderweitig neben der enthaltenden Standarddichtung abgedichtet werden? In der Filterkammer werden die Rohre kommend vom Skimmer und dem Bodenablauf, sowie gehend von der Pumpe zurück in den Teich mit Zugschiebern vom Teich getrennt. Der Zulauf wird ca. 40 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche an der Grenze zwischen beiden Regenerationsbereich stattfinden (siehe Skizze 1). Dadurch soll das Wasser nochmal durch die Pflanzen zurück in den Schwimmbereich strömen.

Den Bodenablauf plane ich in Beton zusetzen, damit dieser nicht verutschen kann, den Rest der Rohre in Sand. Wie oben bereits erwähnt wird das 500 gr Vlies unter und auf der Folie ausgebreitet werden, um die Folie auch von oben beim Betreten vor den Rheinkieseln (Körnung 8-16)  zu schützen. Die Böschungen werden mit ca. 15 Tonnen Feldsteinen (~150 Stück) abgefangen.

Die Bepflanzung ist noch nicht endgültig geklärt z.B. in der Regenerationszone 1 Sumpfdotterblumen, Sumpfcalla und __ Kalmus. In Zone 2 viel Nadelsimse oder __ Quellmoos. Tipps?

Anbei ein paar Skizzen zur Veranschaulichung:

  Skizze1 Teichprofil

   Skizze 2 Teichzonen

   Skizze 3 Filterkammer

   Bevor der Bagger kommt

Werde den gesamten Bau mit Bildern dokumentieren und freue mich auf euer Feedback.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## tosa (27. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Christoph,

Hört sich alles gut an, sehr schlüssig. 

Bei den kg-Röhren dran denken das diese eine Sandschicht benötigen, also rundherum. Was soll das innotec an den Rohren bringen? Dafür hast du doch eigentlich die Dichtungen in den kg Röhren.

Mache bitte eine dichtigkeitsprüfung bei den Rohren...


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Apr. 2016)

Fragst ja spät....

Tosa hat Recht KG wird nur gesteckt! 
Innotec ist keinrichtiger Kleber eher Dichtmittel.
Daher KG in Flansche oder BA besser mit PVC Kleber wie tangit etc.. einkleben.

Gute Planung. Ein paar Anmerkungen...
Tf hat 3 Eingänge....2 BA und der Skimmer?
Da wird die 15er Pumpe nicht reichen..eher 25

Warum 12 V Pumpen?? Das ist nicht notwendig.
Aquaforte Ecomax DM direkt an die beiden TF Ausgänge ran und trocken aufgestellt....

Danach erst die Helixkammer...
Es gibt hier schon gute  Teichbau-Dokus...

Luftheber hast Du schon gelesen??
Dann würden ca. 65W ausreichen....

Filterpflanzen sind Unterwasserpflanzen besser..
Lass alles wuchernde wie __ Schilf oder __ Kalmus  raus..

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Chrizzl (27. Apr. 2016)

Danke euch beiden für das erste Feedback. Habe es gerde nochmal gegoggelt und werde Tangit zum Verkleben der Folienflansche nehmen. Die 12 Volt sind bei einem Schwimmteich doch Pflicht. Von den 3 Eingängen am Trommler wollte ich bloß 2 Nutzen und den 3 verschließen. Um genügend Sog auf den Rohren zu erreichen wollte ich mit den Zugschiebern unter Umständen zwischen Bodenablauf und dem Skimmer umschalten.
Warum die Biostufen nach der Pumpe (bitte nicht lachen)?

Gruß Christoph


----------



## tosa (27. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Christoph,

Wir lachen nicht.

PVC Rohr an den Flanschen, auch kg mit tangier kleben das passt schon. Bei den zugschiebern würde ich immer davor und danach eine flexmuffe einbauen, die neigen zur Undichtigkeit.

* defekter Link entfernt *

Die 12 Volt gelten nur für getauchte Pumpen, sollten diese trocken aufgestellt sein ist es egal...


----------



## Chrizzl (27. Apr. 2016)

Die Flexmuffen dienen dann bei einem Defekt dem leichteren Austausch? Die Pumpe war ohnehin für die Trockenaufstellung geplant, da genügend Platz in der Filterkammer vorhanden ist. Ich denke ich bleibe bei den 12 Volt, da dies nur einen marginalen Kostenunterschied ausmacht nd ich dann besser schlafen kann.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Apr. 2016)

Dann bau doch einen Luftheber...da ist nur Luft im Wasser.....

Apropos. ...deine TF Spülpumpe hat 230V und auch eine Tauch UVC...


----------



## Chrizzl (27. Apr. 2016)

Das Argument mit der Spülpumpe ist gut.


----------



## lollo (28. Apr. 2016)

Chrizzl schrieb:


> Das Argument mit der Spülpumpe ist gut.


Hallo,
wenn du den erforderlichen Abstand zum Teich von wenigstens 2 Metern bei trocken aufgestellten Pumpen ein hältst,
ist es dann ok.


----------



## Rhabanus (28. Apr. 2016)

Moin Christoph,
herzlich willkommen hier! Schön, noch ein Schwimmteichprojekt in 2016. Da fühle ich mich nicht so alleine (zwischen den ganzen Koianern und Naturteichlern).... 
Liebe Grüße
Michael


----------



## Küstensegler (28. Apr. 2016)

Moin Michael,
vergiss mein Projekt nicht 
Aber da ist das Ziel schon in Sichtweite.

Grüße
Carlo

PS: Natürlich auch ein herzliches Hallo von mir und mach ne schöne Doku vom Bau. Du wirst sehen, dass du da sehr gerne selbst drinn rumblättern wirst.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Apr. 2016)

Mit den 2m Abstand ist gemeint, wenn man die Pumpe oberflächlich aufstellt....
Das ist eines der Argumente mancher "Teichbaufirmen", damit 12V Pumpen im Teichwasser und gepumpte Filteranlagen verkauft werden.

Und dann sieht man z.B. bei einer großen Schwimmteichfirma (mit genau diesem Argument) eine Steganlage mit zwei großen, gepumpten Tromelfiltern und die Spülpumpen liegen genau auf dem Steg....

MAn soll eben nicht Teichwasser und Pumpe zugleich anfassen können.

Das hält übrigens kaum ein Pool ein....insbesondere nicht die Billigdinger mit den günstig- Filteranlagen..da ist der Schlauch nicht mal 2m vom Pool zur Pumpe.

Wenn die Pumpe trocken angeschlossen und in einem Filterkeller mit Deckel ist, dann ist alles gut.
Teichwasser geerdet in der Filterkammer, FI vor die ganze Elektrik und fertig.


----------



## lollo (28. Apr. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Mit den 2m Abstand ist gemeint, wenn man die Pumpe oberflächlich aufstellt....



das ist nicht richtig, sie kann auch in einem Schacht eingebaut sein, wenn dieser wenigstens 2 m vom Teich entfernt ist. Dieses entspricht dann
den gültigen VDE Vorschriften.

Ob nun ein Teichbaufirma, oder auch die von dir erwähnte Schwimmteichfirma sich nicht daran hält, liegt es ganz alleine im Verantwortungsbereich
des Erbauers, und ich möchte nicht in deren Haut stecken, wenn es zu einem elektrischen Unfall kommt, und der Erbauer zur Rechenschaft gezogen
wird, elektrischer Fusch und Wasser passt nicht zusammen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> MAn soll eben nicht Teichwasser und Pumpe zugleich anfassen können



das ist Teichbesitzer Latein, noch schlimmer als Anglerlatein. 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Das hält übrigens kaum ein Pool ein....insbesondere nicht die Billigdinger mit den günstig- Filteranlagen..da ist der Schlauch nicht mal 2m vom Pool zur Pumpe.



da gebe ich dir Recht, und da wirst du meißtens auch kein VDE, GS oder sonstiges Prüfzeichen finden, wenn du Glück hast steht in der Anleitung
das die Anlage beim Baden spannungslos vom Netz zu trennen ist, aber auch hier steht der Betreiber in der Verantwortung. (VDE 0100)



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Teichwasser geerdet



das ist übertriebener Aktionismus und nicht vorgeschrieben, denn dann müßtest du auch den VDE Vorgaben folgen die da aussagen, "alle nicht zum
Betriebsstromkreis gehörenden Anlagenteile sind mit dem Potentialausgleich zu verbinden", und dann müßtest du jeden Koi mit einer Erdungsleitung
NYY-J 1x16 mm² über eine 8 mm Schraube verbinden, und hättest somit Standkoi,   Wasser ist ein schlechter Leiter.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> FI vor die ganze Elektrik und fertig



das ist das erste Glied in der Kette und ein muss, und sollte funktionieren, und nicht nur beim Betätigen der Prüftaste, sondern bei der Prüfung an den Steckdosen am Ende der Kette.
Wenn dann im Fehlerfall der Strom zum Erdreich abgeführt wird löst der RCD (FI) dann aus. Die Funktion eines FI habe ich hier im Forum schon mehrfach
erklärt. Die Vorgaben von VDE-Vorschriften sagen aus, dass alle von Laien benutzten Steckdosen heute mit einem FI abgesichert sein müßen.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Apr. 2016)

Das Ende der Kette ist nicht die Stekdose, sondern das Pümpchen oder UV im Teichwasser.
Tritt dort ein Defekt auf (gab es schon....) und nette 230V sind im Wasser, löst der FI ggf. nicht aus, weil der Teich durch die Folie gut gegen Erdreich isoliert ist.

Es gab auch Berichte in Foren, wo genau durch solche Spannungen im Wasser die Fische verkrüppelte Wirbelsäulen hatten....wohl durch Stromeinwirkung.
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=20980&hilit=wirbelsäule&start=10
Und von einer Tierärztin:
http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/ruecken-gebrochen-stromschlag!.html

Der Strom fließt erst, wenn der Teichler mit nackten Füßen im feuchten Rasen steht und ins Wasser fässt.
Und dann löst der FI aus......und der Teichler wusste dann blitzartig, warum die Fische so krumm sind.

Stück Edelstahl im Wasser in der Nähe der getauchten Geräte und Erdung ran.
Fehlerstrom fließt dann sofort, wenn das Gerät kaputt geht.

Am Besten natürlich, Pumpen und andere Geräte im Wasser vermeiden....
Nur als Hinweis für den Chrizzl..


----------



## troll20 (28. Apr. 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Die Vorgaben von VDE-Vorschriften sagen aus, dass alle von Laien benutzten Steckdosen heute mit einem FI abgesichert sein müßen.


Das gilt dann aber nur für neu installierte Anlagen. Und warum sollte ich meine Steckdose für den Fernseher im Wz über einen FI betreiben?


----------



## Chrizzl (28. Apr. 2016)

Hallo zusammen, danke nochmal in die Runde für euer Feedback! Wir haben erstmal keine UVC Einheit geplant, da diese sich auch gleichzeitig negativ auf die im Wasser befindlichen Mikroorganismen auswirken sollen. Werden aber mit der Zeit sehen, wie stabil unser Konzept sich bewähren wird. Zum Thema FI. Wir haben die gesamte Außenanlage in der Garage über einen zusätzlichen FI abgesichert. Reicht das oder muss ein weiterer im Beet platziert werden? 
Btw: über die Erdung des Wassers habe ich noch gar nicht nachgedacht, wird aber definitiv noch erfolgen.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## lollo (29. Apr. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Das Ende der Kette ist nicht die Stekdose,


oh doch, denn die hast du installiert, und diese befindet sich hoffentlich auch in zwei Meter Abstand zum Teich, es sei denn du bist auch der Pumpenhersteller,
und die Pumpe hat keine 10 Meter Anschlußleitung sowie keine VDE und/oder weiteren Sicherheitszeichen. Für die von dir installierte und betriebene elektrische Anlage
trägst du als Besitzer die Verantwortung.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> weil der Teich durch die Folie gut gegen Erdreich isoliert ist.


eine Teichfolie gilt nach VDE 0140-1 nicht als Isolierfolie in der Elektotechnik, messe mal den Widerstand zwischen Teichwasser und Erdreich,
dann wirst du feststellen wie gering (wenn überhaupt) dieser ist. Dazu trägt die Feuchtigkeit und überwachsene Pflanzen auch bei.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Es gab auch Berichte in Foren, wo genau durch solche Spannungen im Wasser die Fische verkrüppelte Wirbelsäulen hatten....wohl durch Stromeinwirkung


wer hat es gemessen, es sind doch alles nur Vermutungen, und teilweise hat doch ein Schreiber im ersten Link schon die Anwort gegeben. Die Fische schwimmen im gleichen Potential wie das Wasser, nach wo hin soll der Strom über einen Fisch zum Erdreich abgeführt werden?
Auch im zweiten Link nur Vermutungen, schon alleine die angebliche Ursache die angegeben wurde, hat mit Spannung im Teich und dem Auslösen eines RCD nichts zu tun.
Karl aus dem Kommentar, hat da schon richtig geantwortet.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Der Strom fließt erst, wenn der Teichler mit nackten Füßen im feuchten Rasen steht und ins Wasser fässt.


dieses Märchen hatte ich doch schon mal in einem anderen Fred erläutert. Die Funktionweise eines RCD ist auch hier  gut beschrieben.

Fakt ist, nur bei einer elektrischen Anlage werden Schutzeinrichtungen wirken, wenn sie ordnungsgemäß nach VDE und EVU Vorgaben errichtet sind,
also ruhig mal einen Elektroscheck machen lassen.


----------



## lollo (29. Apr. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Das gilt dann aber nur für neu installierte Anlagen. Und warum sollte ich meine Steckdose für den Fernseher im Wz über einen FI betreiben?


nö, Übergangsfristen sind abgelaufen, und wie ich schon im Beitrag 13 im letzten Satz anmerkte, alle von Laien benutzen Steckdosen.
Jetzt haste ein Fernseher dort angeschlossen (Euro-Stecker) aber der nächste schließt ein anderes Gerät dort an, deswegen alle Steckdosen.
Habe auf die Schnelle [DLMURL="https://www.elektrofachkraft.de/schutzmassnahmen-gegen-elektrischen-schlag"]diesen Link[/DLMURL] gefunden.


----------



## Chrizzl (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist ein bisschen was passiert...

Am Freitag Mittag konnten Schwiegervater und ich endlich den Bagger holen. Klein aber fein...

 

Als erstes musste ein Graben von der Filterkammer zur Zisterne gezogen werden, um das Schmutzwasser des Trommelfilters aufzufangen und auch zum Blumen gießen zu verwenden (wollen ja nichts verschwenden).
 

Am 30.04. wurde dann mit dem Bagger das Loch angefangen. Es hat den ganzen Tag geregnet und entsprechend den Garten, das Loch und die Straße in eine Schlammwüste verwandelt. War alles andere als angenehm... Am nächsten Tag war pünktlich zum Mai Anfang auch die Sonne zurück und dank sehr verständnisvoller Nachbarn, konnte ich weitermachen und am späten Nachmittag den Bagger ausschalten. Jetzt war die Schippe gefragt...
 
 

 

Nun konnte die Verrohrung gelegt werden (Skimmer, Bodenablauf und auch der Zulauf)

 
die Rohre des Bodenablaufes werden nur mit einem sehr geringen Teil unter der Folie laufen, der Rest wird zwischen den Steinen oberhalb der Folie platziert werden, um die Möglichkeit der späteren Reinigung zu vereinfachen.
    daher auch der auf den ersten Blick zweite Bodenablauf der lediglich die Funktion eines Flansches hat.

PE Folie
 

Teichvlies
 

PVC Folie
 

Vlies die zweite
 

Im Moment kämpfe ich mit den RTF Flanschen... man fühlt die Schraubenlöcher nicht mehr durch die 1,5 mm starke PVC Folie. Wochenziel ist es diese fertigzustellen, die Steine in der Kiesgrube zu bestimmen und einige Feldsteinen die sich bereits im Garten befinden auf den Terrassen der Regenerationszonen zu platzieren. Dann werde ich für 4 Tage (Pfingsten Fr.-Mo.) ausfallen und erst am Dienstag (sofern die Steine aus der Kiesgrube geliefert wurden) mit dem Setzen der Steine an der Steilwand beginnen. Zum Verkleben der Steine werde ich Aquariumsilikon verwenden, da Beton, Fliesenkleber und Co mich aufgrund der Beeinflussung des PH Wertes doch ein wenig abgeschreckt haben.

Updates folgen.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## Küstensegler (9. Mai 2016)

Moin Chris,

das geht ja mit Riesenschritten weiter bei dir.
Das Problem mit den Flanschen hab ich natürlich auch gehabt und wie unter dem Link beschrieben, gelöst. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/498888/

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Zacky (9. Mai 2016)

Wir haben für die Suche nach den Schraublöcher einen kleinen Nagel genommen. Ein rundes Stück Folie - natürlich kleiner als der Flansch - ausgeschnitten, ein Schraubloch gesucht, Nagel durch die Folie in das Schraubloch gesteckt, dann nebenan und eins gegenüber gesucht, auch wieder Nagel durchgestochen, Flanschring darüber auf die Nägel gehangen und dann geschraubt. Vorher natürlich noch Dichtungsmasse zwischen Flansch und Folie und dann erst den Rest ausgeschnitten.


----------



## Chrizzl (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

die Flansche wurden gestern erfolgreich gesetzt (riesen Dank an Küstensegler).  

Heute geht es in die Kiesgrube und dann darf ich schon mal mit einigen Steinen puzzlen/ spielen. Das Thema 12 Volt vs. 220 Volt geht mir jedoch nicht mehr aus dem Kopf, da ich ein Sicherheitsfanatiker bin. Also bei den Pumpen werde ich definitiv die Mehrkosten aufnehmen, aber das was mir Bauchschmerzen macht ist die Spülpumpe. Habe schon im Netz gesucht und finde einfach keine Niedervoltpumpe mit einer Leistung von ~3-4 Bar. 

Frage 1: Wieviel Druck muss die Spülpumpe aufbringen (die M80 hat ~3,4 Bar)?
Frage 2: Kann man die Spülpumpe auch 2 m entfernt (z.B. im Beet) platzieren oder wäre der Leistungsverlust bedingt durch die Distanz zu groß?

Danke und Gruß

Chris


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Mai 2016)

Wenn Du eine Schwerkraftfilteranlage im Filterkeller hast, dann ist eine trocken aufgestellte 230V Pumpe kein Problem.....
Ansonsten LH 

Spülpumpe ebenfalls trocken aufgestellt. ..

Du kannst natürlich auch die Pumpen im abgeschlossene  Keller 2000mm vom Wasser entfernt aufstellen.

LH und Spülen mit Trinkwasser auch möglich....aber verschwenderisch Frischwasser  direkt zu entsorgen. ..


----------



## Chrizzl (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo Thorsten,

angenommen eine Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände führt dazu, dass die trocken aufgestellte Pumpe einen defekt aufweist und (z.B. durch eine undichte Filterkammer) mit dem Teichwasser in Kontakt gerät, dann würde der FI doch auslösen, sofern das Teichwasser geerdet wäre. Sonst nicht. Im Idealfall ist das Wasser in der Filterkammmer und eventuell das Wasser im Teich geerdet, um dem Strom immer die kürzstes oder "günstigste" Wegstrecke zu bieten.

Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?

Btw: als Spülpumpe ist die zum Filter passende Aquaforte M80 geplant.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## Chrizzl (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe bezüglich der Flansche doch noch eine Frage. 
Muss zwischen dem unteren Flanschstück (unterhalb der Folie) und der Folie selber auch mal mit innotec abgedichtet werden? 

  
Für mich schaut das ohne nicht dicht aus. 

Danke und Gruß Chris


----------



## troll20 (11. Mai 2016)

Genau, denn das ist die eigentliche Dichtfläche, der Ring den du dann rauf schraubst mit den Schrauben dient nur dem Fixieren.


----------



## Chrizzl (1. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist inzwischen wieder ein bisschen was passiert...


die ersten Steine fanden den Weg in den Teich.
 

 

dann ging es unten weiter und glaubt mir, diese hatten es wirklich in sich...
 
 
 
 
 

Der Teich ist zwar deutlich kleiner geworden, aber wie ich finde ein Tod, den ich gerne bereit bin zu sterben. Im Hintergrund kann man auch die bereits gemauerte Filterkammer sehen. Hatte gehofft inzwischen weiter zu sein, aber das Wetter hat mir öfters einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Als nächstes wird auf der oberen Etage (Regenerationszone 1) Spielsand aufgetragen, um den Pflanzen eine bessere Grundlage zu bieten. Im Anschluss wird auf diesem, sowie allen weiteren Bodenflächen der Rheinkies aufgefüllt.
Drückt mir bitte die Daumen, dass morgen das Wetter sich bessert und ich endlich weiter machen kann.

Ich habe noch eine Frage bezüglich der Reihenfolge in der Filterkammer. Geplant war erst den Trommler, dann 2 Biostufen und zum Schluß die Pumpe aufzustellen. Hier wurde aber geschrieben, dass ich direkt nach dem Trommler die Pumpe und zum Schluß die Biostufen aufstellen soll.

Warum? 

Gruß Chris


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Juni 2016)

Viele hier bevorzugen die Abfolge der Filterkammern:
-Vorfilter (TF z.B.)
-Pumpe getaucht in einer Kammer, trocken angeflanscht oder LH- je nach Bauweise mit oder ohne Schacht- siehe teich4you LHoS
-Biokammer oder mehrere bei Bedarf mit abgehenden Rückläufen

Gerade bei LH ist das von Vorteil- kein Blubbern im Teich, Entgasen in der Filterkammer und Helix wird gleich belüftet.
Und im allgemeinen kann man gleich die Rüclkläufe besser aufteilen....


Deine Frage zu den Pumpen:
-viele Teichpumpen können getaucht oder auch trocken aufgestellt werden...sind also relativ gut von der Elektrik her gekapselt, vergossen
Es macht also vermutlich nichts, wenn eine solche Pumpe auch mal im Wasser liegt- wofür sie auch gebaut ist- aber eben nicht für Schwimmteiche rechtlich zulässig.
Inwieweit an diesen Pumpen ggf. ebenfalls eine Erdung angeschlossen ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen...
Im Ernstfall des abgesoffenen Filterkellers einfach Strom der Pumpen und Tf Steuerung aus....
Und Du kannst ja noch eine Potentialausgleichschiene im Filterkeller kurz über dem Boden anschrauben....obwohl bei eine nassen Filterkeller hoffentlich ausreichend Fehlerstrom ins Erdreich abfließen kann.

Und meiner Meinung nach, löst ein FI nur aus, wenn auch ein Fehlerstrom in entsprechender Stromstärke fließen kann.....
Deswegen habe ich ein Stück Edelstahlblech in die Kammer am TF gehängt, wo eine getauchte 230V Spülpumpe im Wasser hängt.
Zudem ist an meiner ROTA- UV ebenfalls ein Schutzkontakt/ Erdung an der Edelstahlverschraubung original vorhanden.

KG- Rohre in Flansche oder BA mit PVC Kleber Tangit z.B.,
PE oder PVC-Folie am Flansch etwas Dichtmittel Sikaflex 221oder ähnliches dazwischen.

PE Folie ist ziemlich steif und wirft nette Falten...

Rückläufe- Flansche auch schon verbaut?


----------



## Chrizzl (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

also wie einige bereits eingangs anmerkten, fehlt in meinem __ Filtersystem eine UVC. Wer nicht hören will...
Mein Wasser wird so langsam aber sicher immer grüner, was natürlich nicht gefällt.
Mein Filterkeller ist derzeit mit einem Aquaforte SK830 Trommler, einer Biostufe (210 Liter Regentonne mit __ Hel-X gefüllt) und einer weiteren Pumpenkammer, welche ebenfalls als Biostufe mitgenutzt wird (ebenfalls 210 Litter Regentonne gefüllt mit Hel-X) ausgestattet.

 

Ich habe mir um mein System um eine UV Lampe zu ergänzen, eine Rota UV Tauchlampe gekauft (42 Watt; Länge 43 cm). Ich sehe im Moment erstmal nur 2 für mich akzeptable Lösungen diese zu verbauen:

Version A
Die UV Lampe wird im Trommler selber zum Einsatz kommen (Pro: mehr Sicherheit durch Deckelschalter, Hel-X kann weiterhein in der Pumpenkammer bleiben; Kontra: am Anfang der Filterkette, liegend/ horizontal verbaut, schlechter zu verbauen und zu warten)
 


Version B
die UV Lampe wird in der Pumpenkammer zum Einsatz kommen (Pro: am Ende der Filterkette, kann stehend/ vertikal verbaut werden, einfacher zu verbauen und zu warten; Kontra: kein Hel-X in Pumpenkammer, also bloß eine Biostufe, weniger Sicherheit)
 

Wie würdet ihr es machen???

Danke und Gruß Chris


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Juli 2016)

Der Aquaforte- TF hat doch eine "Montagestelle" für eine 40W UVC:
"Position für eine 40 Watt Amalgam-Tauch-UVC zentriert vorgezeichnet. (Es muss nur noch das Loch für die Durchführung gebohrt
werden, an der angezeichneten Stelle.)"

Da scheint sich Aquaforte sicher zu sein, dass alle Tf- Bauteile UV- resistent sind....
Bei dem Gehäuse aus PEHD glaubhaft, andere "AnschlußTeile" aus POM...

Fraglich wäre jetzt, ob die Trommel und insbesondere das Material der Trommelsiebe UV- resistent ist.

Bei einem TF aus Edelstahl hätte ich sofort dazu geraten die UV in oder unter der Trommel zu plazieren.
---------

wenn das obige "Problem" nicht sicher geklärt ist, dann Variante B in der Pumpenkammer.
Allerdings das Helix dort gegen UV abschirmen- Edlestahlbleche...versetzt irgendwie.
Das Wasser sollte gemütlich nah an der UV vorbeiströmen.
Irgendwo gelesen..UV wirkt so max. ca. 10cm im Wasser effektiv..also Abstand oder Durchmesser der U-Strecke ca. 20..25cm max., wenn die UV in der Mitte eingebaut wird.
----------

Wieso eigentlich eine Pumpenkammer?? Wolltest Du nicht die Pumpen trocken einbauen- oder sind jetzt 12V- Pumpen getaucht in der Pumpenkammer??

-------------------
MAl so ein paar Bilder vom Filterkeller, Technik etc. wäre sehr interessant für die "anderen Schwimmteichler" und Koiteichler.
Auch ein wenig Beschreibung mit den Dimensionen der Leitungen- Saugleitunge- Kammerverbindung- Rückläufe sind immer sehr interessant.

Ihr wäret hier das erste Beispiel mit dem Aquaforte- TF, der vom Preis her sehr günstig ist und so einige gepumpte, teure Stapelfilter in Preis-Leistung schlägt...und erst recht im Komfort.

Im Nachbrforum läuft der kleine TF im Dauertest an einem Schlammbecken und schlägt sich wacker!!
Ich frag da mal nach wegen der UV- beständigkeit.


----------



## Chrizzl (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo Thorsten, 

ich bin bei den 12 Volt Pumpen geblieben. Was auch gut war, denn mein Filterkeller ist am Ende des Tages zu klein geraten. Die KG Rohre haben soviel Platz gefressen... hätte ich im Leben nicht gedacht. Bilder werden auf jeden Fall noch folgen. Bin nur im Moment mit der Abdeckung (Holzterrasse) beschäftigt. Da ich diese aber auch in einem anderen Thread schuldig bin (wurden bereits angefragt), werde ich diese spätestens nächste Woche nachreichen. 

Ich würde per Definition nicht die von Aquaforte dafür vorgesehene Stelle nutzen, da ich diese zum einen nicht perfekt positioniert finde und des Weiteren ich ungerne Löcher in den Trommler bohren möchte. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich jedes Mal den Trommler mehr oder weniger ausbauen müsste um die Lampe zu reinigen/ wechseln. Wenn im Trommler, dann würde ich den dritten (bei mir ungenutzten Eingang) verwenden und dort die UVC reinstecken. 

Die Gedanken bezüglich der Haltbarkeit der Kunststoffe habe ich mir auch gemacht, allerdings würde ich erwarten, dass Aquaforte doch soweit gedacht und entsprechend berücksichtigt hat. Mir geht es im eigentlichen vielmehr um die Position der UV Lampe und deren Lage.

Position = am Anfang vs. am Ende der Filtrierung
Lage = vertikale vs. horizontale Verbauung (bei vertikal höhere Schmutzlast)

Danke und Gruß Chris


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Juli 2016)

Die UV- Lampen sind horizontal und vertikal einsetzbar.

Ob vor oder nach dem TF streiten sich die Geister in den Foren...

Vor dem Trommelfilter, oder im Trommelfilter- z.B. mittig der Trommel:
-soll den Nachteil haben, dass noch enthaltende Schwebestoffe die UV Wirkung reduzieren.
Aber irgendwann sind die auch zum großen Teil raus aus dem Wasser.

Nach dem TF:
-soll den Vorteil haben, dass "durch UV verklumpte" Algen durch den TF gleich entsorgt werden....daran glaube ich pers. nicht so ganz, weil die einzelligen Algen werden in ihrer DNA durch die UV geschädigt und sterben dadurch ab.
Und selbst, wenn auf dem kurzen Weg 10 x 1y große Algen verklumpen, geht der "Klumpen" immernoch durch die 50..60..70y Siebgewebe durch...

abgestorbene Algen sedimentieren dann oder werden wieder durch BA und Skimmer wieder angesaugt....und vieleicht als Sedimentklumpen ausgefiltert.

Übrigens:
Ist die UV zu klein, oder Bestrahlungsdauer zu kurz werden weniger Algen geschädigt, als im Teich durch Teilung nachwachsen...


----------



## Chrizzl (9. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

am Dienstag kam die Rota Tauchlampe an und wurde direkt in Betrieb genommen. Jetzt, ungefähr 90 Stunden später kann ich wieder den Grund (ca.140 cm) sehen. Das Wasser war am Dienstag noch komplett grün, Sichttiefe maximal 20-30 cm. Bin total begeistert wie schnell das ging, man könnte fast sagen es wurde schneller klar als es grün wurde. 

Habe die UVC im übrigen erstmal in der Pumpenkammer platziert. 

Die Bilder der Filterkammer werde ich wie gesgat die Tage nachreichen.

BTW: der eingangs geplante Verzicht auf die UVC unterstreicht meine Unwissenheit. Habe wirklich gedacht, dass der Trommler alles rausholt und den Rest die Biostufen machen. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Chrizzl (24. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich wollte mal ein kleines Feedback zum Aquaforte Trommelfilter Sk830 bzw. ATF1 abgeben. Das erste Jahr ist beinahe rum und ich muss sagen, dass ich wirklich froh bin, mich für einen Trommelfilter entschieden zu haben. Nach ca. 4 Wochen Laufzeit viel dieser zwar aus, wurde jedoch seitens Sibo abgeholt, geprüft (Kabelbruch), repariert und zurückgeschickt. Das Ganze hat 3 Wochen gedauert und hätte auch in der heutigen Zeit schneller gehen können, ist aber alles in allem jammern auf hohem Niveau. Der Filter selber macht einen tollen Job, reagiert bloß auf einige Situation recht sensibel. So zum Beispiel wenn der Wasserstand im Teich selber recht gering ist, dann löst der Schwimmerschalter nicht aus. Verstehe zwar nicht genau warum, ist aber nicht weiter schlimm, da ich hierzu bloß hin und wieder meine Aufmerksamkeit dem "Zeigerstein" (Stein, welcher mir anzeigt, dass der Wasserstand gering ist) widmen und via Gartenschlauch ein wenig nachfüllen muss. Das Ganze könnte man natürlich auch noch automatisieren, jedoch stört mich dieser "Aufwand" nicht im geringsten. Des Weiteren reagiert der Filter äußerst Sensibel auf Sprünge ins Wasser, völlig egal ob Kopfsprung oder Wasserbombe. Kurz nach dem man wieder auftaucht, hört man wie die Pumpe trocken läuft und der Schwimmerschalter im Filter die Spülung nicht ausgelöst hat. Kann mir das nur mit dem Wellenschlag erklären. 
Bis auf diese 2 Punkte habe ich nichts zu monieren und bin richtig happy mit diesem Filter. Das Wasser wird mit minimalem Aufwand glasklar gehalten, also so what.

BTW: ich werde bald die versprochen Fotos des Filterkellers nachreichen und natürlich auch das ein oder andere Teichfoto dazu packen.

Gruß Chris


----------

